# 2 girls 1 cup



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 15, 2008)

Has anyone seen it? How did you react to it? I have seen three people vomit.

2girls1cup | Daddy Must Be Proud


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 15, 2008)

this one is really old news


----------



## Mista (Jan 15, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## david (Jan 15, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!  Not cool and quite well beyond disgusting!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

Old news.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 15, 2008)

2 GUYS 1 HORSE... AKA Mr Hands Finally gets Fulfilled.

New news.


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 2 GUYS 1 HORSE... AKA Mr Hands Finally gets Fulfilled.
> 
> New news.



Mr. Hands has been dead for years...


----------



## KelJu (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 2 GUYS 1 HORSE... AKA Mr Hands Finally gets Fulfilled.
> 
> New news.



Sick mother fuckers.


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 2 GUYS 1 HORSE... AKA Mr Hands Finally gets Fulfilled.
> 
> New news.




Do I dare even look???


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2008)

A Black Guy said:


> Mr. Hands has been dead for years...



I know, but that website just came out recently after the popularity of 2girls1cup I believe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 16, 2008)

david said:


> Do I dare even look???



It's a classic, of course.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 16, 2008)

I just threw up in my mouth alot.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 16, 2008)

lmao sick shit for sure, but doesnt phse me much!!! I hadtwo of my friends over for wine and cheese last week...I ahd them watch it and needless to say I had all the wine and cheese to myself LOLOL


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> For some reason, I dont think the shit is real.  I think it was placed in her then she ejected it.



Haven't I been saying this for months?


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2008)

You said that about 2girls1cup and I dont agree 100%.  However, the 2girls1finger looks more probable.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 16, 2008)

YUK....all three of those videos are so nasty!

Who'd by shocked the horse killed that dude...it shoved like 12" od dick up his ass....man that made me sick to the stomach

I'm now sorry I started this thread..haha...


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 16, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Who'd by shocked the horse killed that dude...it shoved like 12" od dick up his ass....man that made me sick to the stomach



He did die.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 16, 2008)

Wait, he died from that?


----------



## A Black Guy (Jan 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Wait, he died from that?



Yeah.  He worked for Boeing Aerospace, so he was worried about losing his security clearance if he went to the hospital for mysterious injuries, so he didn't do anything when he knew he was hurt.  A few days later a car dropped him off at the hospital and he died shortly after.

Cops ran the plate of the car that dropped him off, which turned out to be the camera man.  They had been going to a farm and making these videos all the time.  That's the last video.  They had uploaded it before the guy's health started turning to shit.  So yeah, it's kinda like watching a snuff film.

It was back in 04 or 05 or so.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 16, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Wait, he died from that?




My guess would be yes from a perforated colon


----------



## Vieope (Jan 16, 2008)

_A frog watching the video. _






YouTube Video


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 2 GUYS 1 HORSE... AKA Mr Hands Finally gets Fulfilled.
> 
> New news.





That's bad. 






IainDaniel said:


> 2girls1finger | Those Crazy Japanese.



This looks fake to me and it actually made me hungry for sweet potato casserole with marshmallows.


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 16, 2008)

Please no more. PLEASE!


----------



## david (Jan 16, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> It's a classic, of course.



OMG!!!  A DUDE was receiving that?  And did that horse cum?  Oh fucking gross!!!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

david said:


> OMG!!!  A DUDE was receiving that?  *And did that horse cum?*  Oh fucking gross!!!!



That's the grossest part, 2 humps and the horse gets goose bumps?  fucking gross.  who watches that shit for anything but a gross out vid?


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> That's the grossest part, 2 humps and the horse gets goose bumps?  fucking gross.  who watches that shit for anything but a gross out vid?




Didn't catch the details of the goose bumps.  YUCK!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

OK - This was just bad!!!!  It made my stomach turn to think some men would actually think about doing anything remotely resembling that video.  Then I read that it's something they actually want to do????

*That's sick - really sick!!!*


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> It's a classic, of course.






I missed this the first time.


----------



## clemson357 (Jan 18, 2008)

4girlsfingerpaint


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 18, 2008)

1 Girl 1 Pitcher


----------



## Rubes (Jan 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 1 Girl 1 Pitcher



you sick son of a bitch


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 1 Girl 1 Pitcher




How long did it take you to finish, when you jerked off to it?


----------



## Rubes (Jan 18, 2008)

well i was prolly goin to get laid tonight but i dont think its going to be possible to get hard after seeing all of this shit. thanks guys


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 18, 2008)

4girlsfingerpaint | Some Girls Like to Play in the Mud.

blah!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> 4girlsfingerpaint | Some Girls Like to Play in the Mud.
> 
> blah!



that was great.  I would not stop laughing.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 18, 2008)

anyone seen ilovethefishes.com??? very sick shit watch the ending


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> anyone seen ilovethefishes.com??? very sick shit watch the ending



That's all I needed to know!  Good God!


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

Rubes said:


> well i was prolly goin to get laid tonight but i dont think its going to be possible to get hard after seeing all of this shit. thanks guys


 
Did your hand enjoy the cigarette afterwards?????


----------



## Rubes (Jan 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Did your hand enjoy the cigarette afterwards?????


things didnt work out i only got my dick sucked. oh well it was kinda strange hookin up with a chick thats 6'4


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rubes said:


> things didnt work out i only got my dick sucked. oh well it was kinda strange hookin up with a chick thats 6'4



Well arn't you just a lucky guy! I would love to get with a girl that tall...I think I've been up to 6'1" or 2"....man 6'4" is a HUGE B*TCH!!!!


----------



## Rubes (Jan 20, 2008)

yeah guess im lucky.. it would have been better if i wasnt 5'7 chick had legs for miles


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 20, 2008)

Rubes said:


> yeah guess im lucky.. it would have been better if i wasnt 5'7 chick had legs for miles




Well for the sake of extremes that is even better. I am like 5'11"....in my mind anything over 5'8" in a woman is not typically what I am attracted to.

The issue I had with the tall girl I was with was her hands...she would want to told hands and hers were quite a bit larger than mine. Like a knuckle longer and probably just as thick as my hands. So basically it made me feel weird like I was a kid and she was some older woman....haha....either way her huge hands turned me off...the long legs were ok with me.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 20, 2008)

her hands wernt bigger then mine it was strange either she has small hands for someone thats 6'4 or i have big hands for bein 5'7. i go for girls that are between 5ft and 5'6ish most of the time. im going to hang out with a girl thats 5'6 a lil later on today.


----------



## bbattag (Jan 20, 2008)

lol. such a terrible video. i remember the 1st time i saw it.  soooooooooo fucked up


----------



## A Black Guy (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2008)

^


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 6, 2008)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> Has anyone seen it? How did you react to it? I have seen three people vomit.
> 
> 2girls1cup | Daddy Must Be Proud



THAT IS FUCKING DISGUSTING!!!


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 6, 2008)

Uhh!!! I Just Watched A 2 More Videos, You Guys Have Way Too Much Time On Your Hands!


----------



## Rubes (Feb 6, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> anyone seen ilovethefishes.com??? very sick shit watch the ending



that was very odd dont think ill ever watch it again


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2008)

This is some serial killer/rapist type shit......this is the stuff I imagine Hitler or Saddam or Kim Jong Il might have people perform for them live this is shit that I think if there were a Satan he would puke, this is some shit that would have made the Marquis De Sade blush......ya'll got anymore?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 7, 2008)

"Just like the good old Prohibition era, the things I did to get into the speakeasy's in those days!"


----------



## Splash Log (Feb 12, 2008)

SalsaSnack


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 12, 2008)

Um, could somebody clue me in on this?

WTF IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE? 

Talk about de-sensitization....Jeeze!


----------



## clayu86 (Mar 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> 2 GUYS 1 HORSE... AKA Mr Hands Finally gets Fulfilled.
> 
> New news.



in the military we call that the dont ask dont tell...i wont ask and wont tell as to why you would be watching this video....


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2008)

I laugh at other peoples misfortune?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I laugh at other peoples misfortune?



There is no misfortune about being killed when a house fucks you in the ass and ruptures your insides. That is called karma.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2008)

KelJu said:


> There is no misfortune about being killed when a house fucks you in the ass and ruptures your insides. That is called karma.





Well put.  A video I'm glad I saw *once*.


----------



## tryn2getbig (Mar 4, 2008)

That was the SICKEST fucking thing I've ever seen! I clicked on some of those other links which we just as bad... But not like that! WTF OVER!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## asspappy (Mar 12, 2008)

Why


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

Bump for the chocolatey goodness.


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 22, 2010)

you sick fucks and your sick video's




keep em coming


----------



## vortrit (Sep 22, 2010)

This video is a masterpiece and a classic.


----------



## cyan (Sep 27, 2010)

out of date.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

cyan said:


> out of date.



Not.


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 27, 2010)

This is bad

1 Man 1 Jar.com


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> This is bad
> 
> 1 Man 1 Jar.com



Posted in anything goes. I don't think it's real.


----------



## The Foundation (Oct 4, 2010)

Ever seen the Tubgirl movie?
Now thats some gross shit.
I almost puked when watching. Can't find a link but if you've seen it, you will know what I mean.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2010)

The Foundation said:


> Ever seen the Tubgirl movie?
> Now thats some gross shit.
> I almost puked when watching. Can't find a link but if you've seen it, you will know what I mean.



Don't come in here and get us all aroused like that unless you can post a link.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 5, 2010)

i you guys would quit bumping it im tired of jerking off to this and i just got over the nun vid.


----------



## The Foundation (Oct 6, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Don't come in here and get us all aroused like that unless you can post a link.




Tubgirl - Encyclopedia Dramatica

heres a sneak peek...i think the video must have been banned....

EDIT: This is freaking gross....Don't click or you will be scarred.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 6, 2010)

The Foundation said:


> Tubgirl - Encyclopedia Dramatica
> 
> heres a sneak peek...i think the video must have been banned....
> 
> EDIT: This is freaking gross....Don't click or you will be scarred.



Yeah, that pic is posted somewhere in anything goes. Thanks. Reps.


----------



## sprayherup (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Still a classic. Fuck all of you who don't think so. In fact, you can eat my shit.


----------



## klc9100 (Jan 19, 2011)

that's old as fuck. someone spammed a board i was a member of with that SHIT years ago.


----------

